# WHich MotherBoard is best...AsUS or InTel



## thinkdigitreader (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Friends,

I have planned to buy Intel Pentium duel core 3.4 processor, but I am confused which motherboard I have to buy ASUS or INTEL. Can u help me................? 


thankX


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 15, 2007)

Chip Set 945,965,975 And Budget


----------



## shantanu (Jan 15, 2007)

ASUS is best for AMD based mobos and MSI is also very good but for intel intel original boards are better but asus is also good


----------



## thinkdigitreader (Jan 15, 2007)

Any suitable motherboard which support DDR2 & around 5500-6000 RS


----------



## paul_007 (Jan 15, 2007)

^^ intel 945 and 946 chipset based motherboards are available for ur budget


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 15, 2007)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> ^^ intel 945 and 946 chipset based motherboards are available for ur budget


same thought when i saw the Q


----------



## shantanu (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah intel D102 is also good


----------



## goobimama (Jan 15, 2007)

I find intel boards to be the best. May not be the best overclockers or high of features, but they are very stable. Intel boards also give you a good 3 years warranty which counts.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

@thinkdigitreader, dude, when you buy  DDR2 800MHz RAM, be very careful in selecting the model, coz most of the *Intel Motherboards* (even the latest DG965WH) supports only upto *1.8 Volts*.

i bought 1GB Corsair DDR2 800MHz RAM which runs @ *1.9 Volts*, which the 965 does not support. . this RAM is costlier than the mobo itself , thats why i'm still confused on what to do, sell RAM or mobo 

these types are supported in *P Series*. (i guess )

*& Original Intel mobo's are not at all meant for Overclocking*


----------



## shantanu (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah these RAMS are supported in P series and yo should sell your MOBO COZ the ram you got is a very very nice ram so dont sell it off until you have great amount of money to waste


----------



## thinkdigitreader (Jan 15, 2007)

What abt Intel D101GGCL motherboard...............?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

many frnds also suggested me to keep the RAM  & sell the mob.

does any *P Series* mobo have Onboard gfx. like GMA X3000.

& whats the cost of any P Series mobo which support LGA775 & most of c2d.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 15, 2007)

thinkdigitreader said:
			
		

> What abt Intel D101GGCL motherboard...............?


 
it also is 1.8v supported


----------



## Ch@0s (Jan 16, 2007)

The best value for money motherboard is the MSI P965 Neo. Its around 6 grand and based on the P965 chipset. It overclocks rather well too for the price and supports ram voltages upto 2.4V. However as with any P965 board, no onboard graphics... just get a cheap x300 or 6200tc.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks for the info @Ch@0s
but if i get a P965 based mobo, then can i install a DX10 card (like 8300gt).


----------



## Ch@0s (Jan 16, 2007)

You can install a DX10 card in any mobo that has a PCI-E x16 slot. So the answer is yes.


----------



## nishant_nms (Jan 16, 2007)

do not go for 101 go for 102 it is better and as per my opinion ASUS boards are OK.
Btw u stole my avtar


----------



## sam9s (Jan 16, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @thinkdigitreader, dude, when you buy  DDR2 800MHz RAM, be very careful in selecting the model, coz most of the *Intel Motherboards* (even the latest DG965WH) supports only upto *1.8 Volts*.
> 
> i bought 1GB Corsair DDR2 800MHz RAM which runs @ *1.9 Volts*, which the 965 does not support. . this RAM is costlier than the mobo itself , thats why i'm still confused on what to do, sell RAM or mobo
> 
> ...



**Off Topic**

Buddy I was waiting for an update on this.....Do not sell the RAM, sell the mobo if you have too. Go for ASUS P5B Delux or Gigabyte DS3. Awsome boards.
__________


			
				thinkdigitreader said:
			
		

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have planned to buy Intel Pentium duel core 3.4 processor, but I am confused which motherboard I have to buy ASUS or INTEL. Can u help me................?
> 
> ...



Both boards are good and stable, but ASUS or Gigabyte boards have awsome OC capability and tons of extra features. Most Intel boards bad on OC on the other hand have onboard graphics which ASUS/Gigabyte usually lack.

When u say Pentium Dual core I presume u mean Pentium D. For that Intel would be an obvious choise since OC would not be your prime concern.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> **Off Topic**
> 
> Buddy I was waiting for an update on this.....Do not sell the RAM, sell the mobo if you have too. Go for ASUS P5B Delux or Gigabyte DS3. Awsome boards.



sorry sam, but i havent still tested the mobo & RAM, thats why i could not update there ("post what you puchased".. thread)

that guy (my vendor) hasnt returned yet.

I'll inform you guys when i get it tested. 

dont take me wrong dude.


----------



## premsharma (Jan 16, 2007)

Ch@0s said:
			
		

> The best value for money motherboard is the MSI P965 Neo. Its around 6 grand and based on the P965 chipset. It overclocks rather well too for the price and supports ram voltages upto 2.4V. However as with any P965 board, no onboard graphics... just get a cheap x300 or 6200tc.



I think this is value for money board and thus selling like hot cake. It makes a sense to buy cheap X300 graphic card as this board do not have onboard graphics.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 16, 2007)

^ Gud One


----------



## Jaas (Feb 9, 2007)

hi friends !
actually i'm having the pc chips motherboard ?
wat u think about that?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 9, 2007)

Asus are expensive a bit , but they are solid mainboards 

 6 yrs on no problem with Asus board


----------



## shantanu (Feb 9, 2007)

yeah really ASUS makes quality , so i prefer them ,, In the race lie second MSI for me and then others


----------



## premsharma (Feb 12, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @thinkdigitreader, dude, when you buy  DDR2 800MHz RAM, be very careful in selecting the model, coz most of the *Intel Motherboards* (even the latest DG965WH) supports only upto *1.8 Volts*.
> 
> i bought 1GB Corsair DDR2 800MHz RAM which runs @ *1.9 Volts*, which the 965 does not support. . this RAM is costlier than the mobo itself , thats why i'm still confused on what to do, sell RAM or mobo
> 
> ...



I think you should sell the Intel motherbaord and try one from MSI or Asus. They have great boards.
__________


			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> yeah really ASUS makes quality , so i prefer them ,, In the race lie second MSI for me and then others




You are absolutely right. For me MSI and then Asus.  Intel at the last when no other option available.
__________


			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> yeah intel D102 is also good



Not only Intel D102 with ATI onboard is good one but it is best for those who can not afford graphic card. But sadly it do not support C2D and it is Micro ATX.

Moreover can't expect any more followups mobos in Intel platform with ATI graphics onbaord due to ATI merger with AMD.

Great injustice by ATI to those 80% with Intel platform, who were eagerly waiting for Intel chipset motherbaord by ATI with onboard gfx for C2D.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 12, 2007)

I've had three machines giving problems with ASUS boards installed. Only one Asus machine is fine. All my intel original machines are working without any trouble (eight of them)....some of them 810e boards running celerons...


----------



## on_the_rocks (Feb 12, 2007)

ASUS for Enthusiast......... Intel original for normal users.........
MSI never used one........ most of ASUS boards are quad core ready and they have a version that has ATI 300 on board with DDR2 and SATA2 (3.0Gbps support) and quality service from RP tech so buy the board imported by RP tech if opting for ASUS (At least RP Tech has good service in North India) do not know about Rest.....


----------



## ismart (Feb 12, 2007)

intel is my choice.


----------



## Jaas (Feb 13, 2007)

wat u think about intel 2.66 dual core intel original


----------

